# Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe



## negatiefmann (28. Apr. 2008)

Hallo erstmal....

Ich habe mir von meiner Gartenfirma einen kleinen Gartenteich anlegen lassen.
Der Teich ist komplett (also Rand und Grund) mit Sandsteinen ausgefüllt.
Leider hat er nur eine Tiefe von ca. 56cm.
Ich habe einen Wasserlauf (ebenfalls über Sandsteinplatten) und einen Druckfilter.
Nachdem der Teich angelegt wurde war er nach dem ersten befüllen natürlich ersteinmal sehr trüb. Das hat sich aber gelichtet und als ich den Filter angeschlossen habe wurde es innerhalb von 2 tagen richtig klar.
Ich habe dann wasseraufbereiter reingetan und noch 1 Monat gewartet.
Vor 2 Wochen haben wir dann 6 __ Muscheln zugefügt. Alles bis dahin kein Problem.
Vor einer Woche haben wir dann 3 Goldfische eingesetzt und 2 kleine Techplanzen für den Sumpfbereich.
Vor 4 Tagen wurde plötzlich über Nacht das Wasser total trüb (milchig). Trotz Filter kaum Besserung. Habe ein Reinigungsmittel (Teichklar) zugefügt und noch 3 weitere Pflanzen für den Sumpfbereich.
1 Tag später war der erste (ganz kleine) fisch tot.

Was mache ich Falsch?
Die Steine im Teich sind mit einer relativ dicken Sandschicht überzogen (löst sich ab). Hat der Gartenfuzzi den Teich falsch angelegt? Die tiefe ist ja auch mehr als dürftig.
Hätte man andere Steine verwenden müssen oder diese vorher reinigen müssen?
Bitte um Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Hallo Wieistdenndeinname!

Herzlich Willkommen! Hier bist Du richtig, wenn auch zu spät...

Da ist ja wohl einiges in die Hose gegangen! Spontan würd ich sagen:

1. Schmeiß alle chemischen Mittelchen wie z.B Wasseraufbereiter, Teichklar etc., die Du für den Teich hast, in die Tonne.
2. Versuch die __ Muscheln rauszufischen und zwar alle 6! Eventuell hast Du da schon die Ursache.
3. Kannst Du Dir in der Nachbarschaft eine Maurerbütte voll Teichwasser leihen? Versuch die Goldfische zu fangen und tu sie da rein. Häng da einen Wassersprudler rein.  
4. Pump Dein Wasser ab.
5. Nimm die Pflanzen raus, spül sie mit klarem Wasser gründlich ab, vor allen Dingen den Wurzelballen, da darf nix dran hängen bleiben und tu sie auch in die Bütte.
6. Mach Fotos und zeig sie uns.
7. Und schau, ob Du, wenn Du Steine rausnimmst, mehr Tiefe gewinnen kannst. 

Meine Vermutung: Deine Muscheln sind verhungert und vergiften bei der Zersetzung jetzt das Wasser....


----------



## negatiefmann (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Supi....
Danke ersteinmal.....
Was ist denn mit den Steinen? Kann man solche Steine benutzen? Wie gesagt...die sind total versandet...da löst sich quasi die 1 Schicht ab.....


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Da wäre ein Foto hilfreich. Und dann müßten wir auf einen Spezialisten warten. Im Prinzip ist Sand im Teich aber nichts Böses, sondern eher zu begrüßen.

Aber jetzt los, ab zum Teich. Beeil Dich...


----------



## negatiefmann (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

 muß noch etwas arbeiten...werde dann gleich die fische fangen (wenn sie nicht oben schwimmen) und bei den eltern in den teich setzen....
dann __ muscheln finden (im trüben fischen) und ab auf den müll (wie kann man denn feststellen ob die noch leben?).
dann wasser abpumpen.....
aber das geht alles nicht so schnell....
10000 dank


----------



## chrisgruebl (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Servus



> (wie kann man denn feststellen ob die noch leben?)


Da sich die __ Muscheln ja aufrichten und eingraben - Wasserbottich o.ä. nehmen, etwas Sand/Lehm etc. rein und die Muscheln seitlich reinlegen, wenn sie sich am nächsten Tag noch nicht aufgestellt haben, würde ich mal sagen sie haben das Zeitliche gesegnet...


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Halt, halt, halt!

Die Fische würde ich nicht einfach in einen anderen Teich tun. 
Vielleicht sind sie krank und haben was Ansteckendes?

Die __ Muscheln nur auf den Müll, wenn sie wirklich tot sind. Ansonsten sind es Lebewesen wie Du und ich. Wenn sie fest geschlossen sind, leben sie. Wenn sie leicht oder ganz geöffnet sind und der Glibber  rausläuft, sind sie....Wenn gar nichts mehr drin ist, ist der Glibber schon im Teich. Manchmal ist er noch am Stück und man kann ihn rausfischen. Ich weiß, das ist eklig. Aber da mußt Du durch.  

Woher ich das weiß? Als ich vor ein paar Jahren meinen Teich ganz neu gebastelt hab und diese tolle  Forum noch nicht kannte, hat mir ein freundlicher Verkäufer, von dem ich eigentlich nur ein paar __ Schnecken wollte, auch Muscheln verkauft. Und mit dem Einzug in meinen funkelnagelneuen Teich hab ich sie umgebracht....


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*



			
				chrisgruebl schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> 
> Da sich die __ Muscheln ja aufrichten und eingraben - Wasserbottich o.ä. nehmen, etwas Sand/Lehm etc. rein und die Muscheln seitlich reinlegen, wenn sie sich am nächsten Tag noch nicht aufgestellt haben, würde ich mal sagen sie haben das Zeitliche gesegnet...



Äh, nee. Meine liegen auch auf der Seite und leben trotzdem. Seh ich an den Wanderaktivitäten....Aber sie rennen auch nicht ständig rum. Das wäre mir zu unsicher. 

Aber wenn sie leben, fangen sie, wenn sie sich von dem Schreck erholt haben, an, wieder Wasser zu gurgeln. Wenn man sie in einem Bottich hat, kann man das ganz gut beobachten....

Also - wenn Mupfeln nicht eindeutig hinüber, dann in einen Bottich mit Sand und Wasser (nicht aus deinem Teich!) Möglichst getrennt von den Fischen (wegen Klärung evtl. Krankheiten).


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Ach, einen hab ich noch: Negatiefmann - hast Du auch einen richtigen Namen??? Wäre nett zu kennen...


----------



## negatiefmann (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Aljoscha


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Na denn Aljoscha (schöner Name!) herzlich willkommen bei uns! Und Kopf hoch, wir kriegen das (zumindest teilweise) wieder hin.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Hallo ...

bitte keine Tiere (auch keine __ Muscheln) in die Tonne werfen. Selbst wenn die Muscheln das zeitige gesegnet haben....

Suche einen kleinen Fluß, ein Kiesteich oder ein anderes Gewässer auf. Dort kannst du die Muscheln aussetzen. Sollten sie verstorben sein, dann riechen sie unangenehm.

Die Natur wird sich ihrer annehmen ...

Das Recht auf Leben und Freiheit sollte geachtet werden. Füge einen anderen nie das zu, was du selbst nicht ertragen möchtest.

Viel Erfolg mit Deinem Teichproblem...

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## chrisgruebl (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Servus Else



> Äh, nee. Meine liegen auch auf der Seite und leben trotzdem. Seh ich an den Wanderaktivitäten....Aber sie rennen auch nicht ständig rum. Das wäre mir zu unsicher.


Au weh, blödsinn verzapft, ok war nur angelesenes Wissen (das mit dem aufrichten und eingraben)....


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*



			
				Bernd-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Dort kannst du die __ Muscheln aussetzen.



Keine gute Idee. Weißt, welche Sorte das ist, wo die her kommen? Ob die krank sind und vielleicht heimische Muscheln verdrängen oder anstecken? Und ist, wenn ich nicht irre, auch verboten.

*WIE OFT MUSS MAN ES NOCH SAGEN: WAS BEI EUCH IM TEICH KRABBELT, KREUCHT, FLEUCHT UND SCHWIMMT, HAT IN DER FREIEN NATUR NIX ZU SUCHEN.     

DAS KANN DOCH NICHT SO SCHWER SEIN.*

AUSGENOMMEN: AMPHIBIEN, DIE ALLEINE GEKOMMEN SIND UND VON ALLEINE WIEDER GEHEN!!! (Oder ihr seid Teilnehmer eines offiziellen, genehmigten und überwachten Aussiedlungsprojektes).

:sorry Das musste ich mal los werden.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

@ blumenelse

was ist das für ein Blödsinn .... was sollten das denn für __ Muscheln sein??? Welche hier im Zoohandel für einen Gartenteich verkauft werden??? Und wer verbietet das???

Hier geht es um einen Gartenteich und Muscheln ... und nicht um genehmigunsbedürftige Tiere.

Anstecken ... usw. .... willst Du einen kranken Teich in Quarantäne stecken, ihn Luftdicht einpacken und als Sondermüll verbrennen lassen?

Was meinst Du denn, wenn Du tote - kranke Tiere in den Hausmüll wirfst. Die Müllabfuhr kommt und kippt den Müll auf die Halde. Dort kommt eine Taube, packt sich das Tier.... frißt und fliegt (verseucht-krank) in die Stadt zum Wochenmarkt, landet auf einem Apfelstand und wird verscheucht - kotet dabei ab...

10 Minuten später kommt eine nette liebe Oma mit Ihrem Enkelkind und kauft einen süßen, leckeren und gesunden Apfel für das Kind. Mal schnell mit dem Tuch abgerieben ... und das Kind freut sich.

IN  DER  NATUR  GIBT  ES  ASSFRESSER  UND  DEN   ZERSETZUNSPROZESS

In der Mülltonne .... gibt es eine Entsorgungsvorschrift .... und dort sind garantiert keine Tiere aufgelistet. 

Ganz herzliche Grüße Tommy


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Servus und Guten Abend

Tommy so unrecht hat Christine nicht  

Stichwort: EDELKREBSE, die amerikanische Art (mir fällt im Moment der Name nicht ein) ist Überträger eines Virus  , der die heimischen Krebse ausrottet


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Hallo Tommy, ... 

Christine hat schon recht, das Aussetzen von Tieren in der freien Natur ist verboten. Es werden im Zoohandel durchaus __ Muscheln verkauft, die nicht in der deutschen Natur vorkommen. Diese könnten Heimische Arten verdrängen, wenn Sie eingesetzt werden. 

Der __ Edelkrebs ist ein gutes Beispiel dafuer. Der ist von fremden Arten fast vollkommen verdrängt und vom Aussterben bedroht. 
Goldfische Guppy Muscheln Koi usw... gehäören nicht in die Natur... wenn man diese loswerden will gibt es Tierbörsen dafür. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Guten Abend Digicat...

Ja, ist ja auch verständlich ... bei einigen Tierarten. Dennoch ist der Hausmüll falsch.

Man übernimmt mit einem Tier auch Verantwortung. Wenn man glaubt, das es gefährlich ist, dann muss sogar ein Tierarzt zu rate gezogen werden. Da andere Tiere eine Seuche verschleben können. Man denke an Vögel, welche zum baden und trinken an den Teich kommen sowie andere reisende Tiere.

Bei mir sind heute innerhalb einer halben Stunden 8 Brieftauben zum trinken gelandet... sehr schöne Tiere ...

Tiere und Pflanzen sollten eh einheimisch sein ... ich kenne die Gefahren. Ein Teichbetreiber oder Hobbygärtner sollte das auch wissen.

(Wir hatten schon mal das Thema mit Teichpflanzen ... weißt Du noch...)

Es grüßt Dich Tommy


Zusatz: @ Wuzzel
               Ja, ich weiß das .... aber kein Mülleimer .... dann beerdigen. Gruß Tommy


----------



## chromis (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Hi,

es gibt so viele negative Beispiele, dass jedem Aquarianer oder Teichbesitzer einleuchten sollte, dass das Verbot des Aussetzens solcher Tiere wirklich Sinn macht. Mit den amerikanischen Krebsen wurde die Krebspest eingeschleppt, die Folgen sind bekannt. Ein noch viel robusterer Krebs, der auch ungewöhnlich erfolgreich mit seiner Fortpflanzung ist, wurde mittlerweile durch Aquarianer ausgesetzt:
http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=027

Vor Jahren wurden Kaulquappen von Ochsenfröschen für den Teich verkauft, machen sich am Oberrhein auch schon breit und bedrohen die einheimischen Amphibien.

Bitterlinge sind kaum einheimische Tiere im Angebot, verkauft wird eine asiatische Art. Ich kenne mich recht gut mit Fischen aus und kann die beiden Arten trotzdem nicht unterscheiden. Deshalb kauf ich mir die Tiere auch nicht.

Was als Wassernuss in den Gartencentern verkauft wird, ist nicht unsere Trapa natans. Solche Beispiele gibt es zuhauf und deshalb sollten solche Tiere und Pflanzen auch nicht in natürliche Gewässer gelangen.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Richtig, Tommy... 
ich war jetzt beim Aussetzen an Kiesteichen von lebenden Tieren ausgegangen und habe deswegen die Tierbörsen als Alternative genannt. 
Tote Tiere dürfte man auf Tierbörsen kaum loswerden, diese darf man unter bestimmten Bedingungen auf seinem Grundstück beerdigen oder es sind Tierbeseitigungsanstalten dafuer zuständig. 

Wolf


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

@ Wuzzel ...

Ja, ja wir haben uns wohl Alle beisammen richtig verstanden. Die Worte waren malwieder schneller als die Vernunft.

Ich hatte den Fehler gemacht, das ich davon ausgegangen bin, das es sich um einfache, einheimische __ Muscheln handelt und das die Möglichkeit besteht, das sie noch leben.

Der Hinweis Mülleimer hat mir den Atem genommen ... ich mußte gleich an einen Molch / Eidechse denken (wenn es eine/r war)... welchen wir mal bei einem Abriß fanden, leicht verstaubt und verletzt. Wir Kinder sind damit zum Tierarzt gelaufen. 

Dort erfuhren wir, das es ein sehr seltenes Exemplar war und unter Naturschutz stand (über 20 cm groß, wir mußten es im Schuhkarton transportieren). Das Tier lebte, weil es sich nur leblos stellte. Der Arzt hat uns gelobt. Leider kann ich heute nicht mehr sagen, wie das Tier hieß. Aber eins weiß ich noch... es wurde medizinisch versorgt und in der Nähe des Fundortes durch Naturschützer ausgesetzt, weil man ein Päarchen vermutet hatte....

Das prägt ...

es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Hallo, hallo! 

Da ist aber was durcheinander gegangen.

Lieber Tommy, wenn ich mich mal selbst zitieren darf:



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Die __ Muscheln nur auf den Müll, wenn sie wirklich tot sind. Ansonsten sind es Lebewesen wie Du und ich.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, die lebende Muscheln auf den Müll, sondern lebende Muscheln nicht einfach irgendwo aussetzen. Die im Handel erhältlichen Muscheln kommen nämlich in der Regel nicht aus heimischen Gefilden sondern aus Osteuropa. 

Ich bin wirklich die letzte, die jemandem raten würde, ein lebendes Tier auf dem Müll zu entsorgen, nee, nee, nee


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Ist doch kein Problem... kann im Eifer des Gefechts ja alles mal etwas durcheinander geraten... 

auch wenns jetzt total off topic ist: __ Muscheln in Weißweinsud gegart - die  stellen natuerlich noch einen ganz besonderen Fall dar, für den Wuzzel aber auch die passende Lösung kennt.


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Ja, nee, is klar. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn nicht. 

Allerdings habe ich diese __ Muscheln irgendwie kleiner in Erinnerung...ist aber schon ein paar Wochen her


----------



## negatiefmann (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Ähhhh....entschuldigung....
ich bin es noch mal....

Bevor es ganz in ethische Diskussionen abschweift....
Ich habe den Teich jetzt fotografiert.
Ist noch nicht ganz leer....__ Muscheln scheinen zu leben (zumindest die 4 die wir gefunden haben).

Man kann gut sehen wir der grün/graue Schnodderschleim/Schlamm auf den Steinen hockt.
Wir haben jetzt vor den Teich ganz zu leeren, die Steine abzuspritzen, das Schmutzwasser dann wieder abzupumpen und dann den Teich wieder zu füllen.
Gibt es dabei etwas zu beachten?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Guten Morgen Aljoscha,

das sieht aber sehr lehmig bei Dir aus. Scheint so, als ob Du lehmige Steine hattest und die Kruste sich jetzt ablöst. 

Weiß Du, wo die Steine her sind? Ob aus einem Steinbruch oder vom Acker? 
Denn vom Acker würde ich gründlicher vorgehen, weil man die weiß, welche Düngerrückstände sich in der Erde und an den Steinen befinden....Und Algen willst Du ja nicht züchten.

Such noch mal die anderen beiden __ Muscheln.

Bevor Du wieder Wasser einläßt: 

Die Pflanzen in den Pflanzkörben - in welchem Substrat stehen die? Erde, Teicherde oder das, worin sie in der Gärtnerei standen, wäre schlecht. Sand und feiner Kies wäre o.k.

Wenn Deine Eltern einen Teich haben, hast Du dann die Möglichkeit, eventuell noch ein paar Pflanzen zu schnorren? Wenn ja, tu es. Insbesondere ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen wären nicht schlecht.

Außerdem sind diese groben Steine, die Du da hast, für Muscheln nicht geeignet. Die sind erst glücklich, wenn sie sich in Sand einbuddeln können.

Das neue Wasser laß langsam einlaufen, damit das verbliebene feine Zeug nicht wieder so aufgewirbelt wird. Wenn ja, mußt Du nur etwas Geduld haben. In ein paar Tagen hat es sich abgesetzt.

Wenn Du jetzt neues Wasser einläßt, müßtest Du ein paar Wochen warten, bis die Fische und Muscheln wieder rein dürfen. Der Teich muß erst "einfahren".

Wenn die Fische von Deinen Eltern sind, kannst Du sie zurückgeben? Vorerst. Und die Muscheln am besten zurück dahin, wo sie herkommen. Wenn sie wirklich noch leben. Wenn Du sie in einer Bütte mit Sand (und Wasser) hast, müßten sie sich eigentlich in Gang setzen. Dann kannst Du sie vielleicht auch in einer Schüssel mit Sand bei Deinen Eltern parken. Da können sie nicht raus, haben aber das Wasser vom ganzen Teich zum Filtern. Und Du kannst sie nachher leicht wieder rausholen.

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## bibabim (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Hi, will jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen. Weil ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Aquarium.
Ich war auch in 100.000 Zoohandlungen, und bei sogenannten "Spezialisten", hab professionell Wasser-tests durchführen lassen. Bei allen immer das selbe... Das Wasser ist TOP....

Mein Problem war folgendes: Von jetzt auf übernacht würde mein Wasser milchig trüb. Nicht grün, weiß-milchig. Den Fischen ging es von Tag zu Tag schlechter. Hab alles gewechselt, mal das Wasser, mal die Pflanzen, mal den Untergrund, mal die Wurzel, alles nach der Reihe. Und man muß dazu sagen, ich habe ein 1,80 Meter Aquarium. Da ist das schon bißchen Arbeit. Egal... Es ging immer 2-3 Tage gut, dann wieder das Wasser milchig-weiß-trübe. Immer wieder neue Pflanzen, neues Wasser, neue Steine, das hat mich ein Vermögen gekostet. 

Bis ich durch Zufall mal in so einen Mini-Zooladen kam. Diesem schilderte ich wie 100ert anderen auch mein Problem, welches ich nun schon 4 Monate hatte. Und dieser Typ sagte... Ganz klar... das sind Bakterien! Genau dachte ich du Schwätzer... Ich hab alles schön getauscht, da kann nix mehr drin sein. 
Er sagte: "doch doch...Ich hatte das Problem vor Jahren schonmal gehabt, nimm mal diese UVC-Lampe mit, lass sie 5 Tage laufen, und dann bringst du sie mir wieder"
Toll dachte ich.. hab ihm kein Wort geglaubt, aber trotzdem zu hause brav angeschlossen. Nach 2 Tagen.... Bah... es wurde besser... Nach 3 Tagen schon fast komplett weg, nach 5 Tagen: Astrein !!!!
Uvc wieder zurückgebracht, seitdem bis jetzt nie wieder Probleme gehabt. Und nein, ich habe mir keine UVC gekauft. Ich hatte sie wie gesagt nur 5 Tage am laufen.
So ist es.. UVC ist nicht immer schlecht !


----------



## negatiefmann (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

@bibabim

UVC Lampe ist im Druckfilter drin und läuft immer wenn der Filter an ist...ca.7 Stunden am Tag (Am Wochenende ca. 12 Stunden)

@Gartenelse

Kann ich nicht "irgendein Mittel" (Teichaufbereiter) reinpacken, damit ich nicht wieder 3 Wochen warten muß? 
Woher die Steine sind, kann ich nicht sagen, gehe aber davon aus, daß sie aus einem Steingroßhandel sind (so wie die Terasse auch).
Die __ Muscheln will ich nicht mehr einsetzen (hab jetzt so viel negatives über die Viecher gehört....kommen heute abend in den kochtopf mit reichlich Knoblauch... )
Ich habe (hatte) __ Wasserpest im Teich...aber diese lag nur auf dem Boden und war total versandet(verschleimt mit dem Matsch der Steine...also mehr grau als grün. Da war mit Photosynthese wohl nicht mehr viel....
Meine Frau möchte gerne die Steine vom Grund wegnehmen...1. um mehr Tiefe zu erzielen und 2. damit nicht alles noch mehr verschleimt. Was nimmt man denn am besten für den Grund im Gartenteich?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Ohje, Aljoscha. Nächster Fehler. Kurzfassung: Filter laufen immer oder nie. 
Und wozu eine UVC? Dafür gibt es doch noch überhaupt keinen Grund.

Ich würde vorschlagen, Du nutzt die nächsten Tage, und arbeitest Dich ersteinmal durchs *Basiswissen* ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/ )

Mein Favorit für Bodengrund ist übrigens Sand. Aber da gibt es auch andere Meinungen.


----------



## negatiefmann (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

??? verstehe ich nicht?
was ist daran so schlimm, wenn der Filter nicht ständig läuft?
Ich speise mit dem druckfilter den Wasserlauf...den möchte ich nicht tag und nacht laufen lassen.....!
Ich hatte vorher im Garten (haben wir so übernommen) einen miniteich (plastikbecken, ca. 180x100cm) da lief das auch so.....hat nie probleme gegeben.
Der tip mich einzulesen ist nicht schlecht....aber soll ich mich da ganz durcharbeiten? oder hast du einen tipp? mich interessieren kois nämlich nicht wirklich... und einen filter kann ich kaufen..ich muß den nicht selbst bauen...


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Ja, scho recht. Also, der Hinweis auf das Basiswissen deshalb, weil dort Spezialisten, die wirklich von der Materie Ahnung haben, ihr Wissen preisgeben. 

Kurzfassung Filter, so wie ich es verstanden hab (Filterspezies verbessert mich, wenn es nicht stimmt, ich hab ja keinen Filter): 

In den meisten Filtern arbeiten Bakterien. Diese benötigen aber ständige Versorgung mit Futter. Kein Wasser, kein Futter, Bakterien sterben recht schnell. Noch mehr "Müll" im Wasser. Jede Unterbrechung bedeutet, die "guten" Bakterien müssen neu aufgebaut werden. Das ist wie mit dem Heizen im Winter. Wenn Du das Haus auskühlen läßt, brauchst Du mehr Zeit und Energie, um es wieder warm zu kriegen.

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Filter für einen Teich ohne Fische - nicht notwendig. Notwendig sind Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen. Teich mit Fische: Kommt immer auf die Größe und die Menge an. Fische sofort: Nein. Gib den Pflanzen erstmal eine Chance, sich zu etablieren und ein halbwegs "natürliches" Klima im Teich zu schaffen. Dann der eventuell notwendige Filter. Und erst, wenn auch der anständig arbeitet, können die kleinen Schei...chen rein.

_Geduld ist die Tugend des Teichbauenden...._


----------



## negatiefmann (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

mmhhh...ob sich da in den 2 schaumstoffmatten bakterien ansiedeln? kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen...
aber bin ja auch anfänger...


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Aljoscha, wenn Du wüßtest, wo sich überall Bakterien (gute und schlechte) ansiedeln  , würdest Du die Welt mit anderen Augen sehen


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Servus Aljoscha

Hier das Basiswissen/Fachbeitrag über Teichfilter.


----------



## negatiefmann (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

@ helmut
danke ...das habe ich gesucht.
aber trotzdem hätte ich gerne eine empfehlung...
filter rein oder nicht (druckfilter von waterwerks mit uv lampe) oder den wasserlauf nur mit der pumpe speisen?


----------



## Frank (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bin Neu und bräuchte Hilfe*

Hallo Aljoscha,

auch von mir nochmal herzlich willkommen im Club. 

Ich denke wir müssen unserer Else, die sich deiner so toll angenommen hat, mal ein wenig unter die Arme greifen und ihre Äußerungen bestätigen:

Ein Filter läuft den ganzen Tag durch, wenn nicht, kann er seinen Zweck nicht erfüllen!
Wenn die Bakterien in den Filtermedien nicht mehr vom Wasser umgeben sind, sterben sie ab. Und das kann schon nach zwei Stunden passieren.
Zum Verständnis: Im Wasser leben Bakterien, die nur im Wasser überleben können ... Lass mal deine Fische zwei Stunden an Land liegen.  

Basiswissen:
Ob du es nun gerne hörst oder nicht, die Fachbeiträge sind eigentlich *Pflichtlektüre* wenn man die Grundsätze eines Gartenteiches verstehen *möchte* 
und den Problemen, die häufig von Anfängern gemacht werden, aus dem Weg gehen will.

So solltest du aus eigenem Interesse nicht mal eben kurz nach einem Tip fragen, sondern dir wirklich die Zeit nehmen und sie lesen.
Das wäre auch nur den Mitgliedern gegenüber fair, die diese über einen nicht unerheblichen Zeitaufwand verfasst haben. 

Also auf auf und frisch ans Werk.
Du wirst nach dem lesen feststellen, das viele deiner Fragen darin beantwortet werden.  

Kleiner Tip von mir: Druck die für dich interessanten Fachbeiträge aus, dann kannst du sie lesen wann du willst und musst nicht mal online sein dafür.  

In diesem Sinne weiterhin noch viel Spaß an deinem Teich und bei uns!


----------

